# One of my favorite ducks



## jdkelly12 (Jan 25, 2011)

Third one I've ever killed.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats, I want to get a widgeon bad!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 25, 2011)

Sure is a pretty bird. Def gotta get one of those mounted


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 25, 2011)

They are pretty. I shot my first drake  widgeon last year and still have it in the freezer. One of these days I'll get it mounted. Congrats!


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice. The only ones i ever seen were in arkansas. there was a pair and i killed the drake. As of now he is on the wall.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Definately my favorite.  Beautiful bird.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2011)

I want one...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## gb1075 (Feb 3, 2011)

Man that is one good looking bird.  Hope your gonna put that one on the wall.  I shot my first drake widgeon this year and he wasn't shot up bad so he is in the freezer now.  congrats on a fine bird.


----------



## CraigM (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice! how did the rest of the hunt go out there?


----------



## jdkelly12 (Feb 4, 2011)

CraigM said:


> Nice! how did the rest of the hunt go out there?



Sucked!!!  I bet a 50 birds weren't killed that day.


----------



## CraigM (Feb 4, 2011)

dang sorry to hear that.  I went on 6-7 of them this year and it was hit or miss at best


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice bird and I'm pretty jealous!  I can't wait to get one!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 8, 2011)

WIGEON not widgeon. It is one of the best looking duck out there, but they are about as dumb as a spoonie!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2011)

We kill the heck out of them out on the West Coast. Seven a day if you want............


----------



## Juan De (Feb 9, 2011)

I have killed 2 of those birds, they are wonderful creatures, always look forward for the chance at one. Awesome bird by the way.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 9, 2011)

Man I love hearing them weeejun in the predawn!


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 9, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> WIGEON not widgeon. It is one of the best looking duck out there, but they are about as dumb as a spoonie!


 
One of the best looking DUCKS.... not duck. Couldn't resist.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 9, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> One of the best looking DUCKS.... not duck. Couldn't resist.



got me


----------



## jaeger jr (Feb 15, 2011)

They are pretty birds. Congrats!


----------



## jaydubya79 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats! I Killed my this pair on Lake Juliet. Only ones I've ever seen.


----------



## mkinna1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I disagree with them being dumb.....we have watched them circle forever in Oklahoma while mallards and gadwall dive bomb the spread. On our private ponds here in Ga there is one pond that holds around 40 every year and they get smart. The first hunt we kill 4 or so but maybe one or two the rest of the season.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 3, 2011)

The only two i have ever killed came from phinzzy swamp


----------



## OliverHarrelson (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## king killer delete (May 6, 2011)

*Balpate*

Nice bird. The malards are nice to.


----------

